
The Encryption Debate Is Over: Dead at the Hands of Facebook - kawera
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2019/07/26/the-encryption-debate-is-over-dead-at-the-hands-of-facebook/#7bbd40525362
======
zoobab
Just load this python script, and done.

------
joeblow9999
you could always just not use Facebook products...

